# Petting a rabbit



## foreverblue127 (Jan 1, 2011)

This may be a silly question, but I am new so I have questions all the time. When I pet my rabbit he flattens himself to the floor, head down. But he doesn't try to run away. Sometimes he does it with his legs stretched out behind him. Now I know that seems relaxed. But is he afraid the other times? He has nudged me under my hand once asking me to keep going.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

Yup he is telling you he loves it!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 1, 2011)

ours flatten out to where they look like a pile of fur and nudge our hand if we stop.


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 1, 2011)

That is a good sign! It doesn't mean he is afraid other times. Imagine when you get a massage or a back rub how you just relax. Just because you aren't like that all the time doesn't mean that the other times you are scared. It is just the max of being relaxed. I always say the bunny is melting into the floor  Some people call it the bunny pancake.


----------



## foreverblue127 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh Good!! I am so glad to hear that. I am still trying to learn his body language. Rabbit are amazing. He has changed so much in the month or so we have had him. He has a whole room to himself which helps.
I have learned rabbits like you a lot more if you only pick them up to put them in there play area. And they love it if you sit on the floor and play with them. They are kind of like cats in the way they will come to you when they want attention. He comes when called, throws his toys up in the air and chases them, runs around the room at lightning speed all the while binking. He shows he's happy now. At first he seemed unsure of us. My daughter has finally bonded with him. Because he actually plays with her now. Now I am happy to learn that he is not afraid of us petting him. Sounds silly I know. He just seemed afriad the way he flattened himself.
He is however a good escape artist. He has pulled his food dish out of the caged and climbed out of the hole. 
Are your rabbits escape artist too?


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 2, 2011)

My lionhead is an escape artists and gets into stuff. My mini rex is to lazy for any of that lol 

I love this website http://language.rabbitspeak.com/ it talks about what your rabbit is saying when they do certain things. Very interesting.


----------



## foreverblue127 (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh,thanks for posting that link. I love it! It was so cute and funny


----------



## Bunnykinz (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a question that relates to that. When I try to pet my bunny he usually runs away and then finally crouches down. Does this mean he's scared or relaxed?:?


----------



## Abbydabbydoo (Jan 14, 2011)

My bunny Abby will only stetch out and lay down when my husband pets her. She lets me pet her and she loves to play with me but she'll never lay down or stretch out. If she does it's once in a blue moon and I get very excited.


----------

